# dehydrated 4 week old kit



## sonnythebunny (Apr 23, 2013)

Oreo has broken one of her bones, it is her right paw, she is limping on that side and I was touching it and she started flinching (as opposed to her left paw)

anyone?


----------



## elevan (Apr 23, 2013)

Three options
1) Vet
2) Splint
3) Euthanize


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 23, 2013)

we called the vet, see how it goes


----------



## elevan (Apr 23, 2013)

Wishing you and Oreo the best


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 23, 2013)

ok, well it turn out she was REALLY dehydrated, so I am keeping Oreo inside and feeding her kitten milk replacer. She drank 6 ml. (of KMR) and a few sips of water, hoping she makes it


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 24, 2013)

she is very wobbly (what made us think broken something) and can't hop, more scooting, uses her head like as another leg, and she can't go more than 3 scoots. Is that from the dehydration? 

she had 3 ml. electro-lighted water and 5 ml. KMR


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 30, 2013)

he died  (oreo is a boy)


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh. Sorry to hear about your Oreo. It really takes the wind out of your sails when you lose an animal.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 30, 2013)

yeah, but the good news is I am getting a 6 by 2 (feet) rabbit hutch!
and I can keep one of the babies


----------

